# Sag/PSI questions



## moki2001 (Oct 20, 2013)

2017 Scott Genius 700 Premium, 150mm travel
finally getting to use the bike as intended. 
2 Questions
1. It takes 260 PSI to set the rear shock to 1/3 travel, but I am only *160 pounds* and very light gear. Is this normal? Had to buy a new gauge/pump because my old one only went to 150 PSI, which was sufficient for other FS bikes. It also squeaks a bit when adding air above 160 PSI. Front only take about 130 to get to 1/4 travel Sag. Is this normal/OK? Just want to ensure there is not an issue with rear shock. Nude (?) shock 
2. Scott manual calls for 14 mm Sag, which seems mighty stiff and really impossible! Any thoughts or input on this. Maybe they are talking static (no rider) Sag

Also welcome to any set up suggestions. The bike is very fast but needs to deflect/is rough on rocks and drops, way more than other bikes I see. Rebound is about mid point front and rear. I've been obsessed with Dirt bikes and getting back to my roots at 61. Thanks


----------



## ehayes (Jun 25, 2019)

What rear shock? 
My Fox DPX2 takes ~200 lbs for the correct sag (20-30%) with my 160 lbs ready to ride weight.


----------

